# Remember Mattel's Creepy Crawlers?



## Jurkel (Mar 15, 2015)

Came across a guy on Reddit that uses his old Creepy Crawlers oven/mold to make some plastic baits. He just baked the hook inside of them and fishes it like a worm on the bottom with a split shot about 6" above the lure.

I don't own one of these anymore, but they're going for about 40 bucks on eBay. I'm tempted to get one, the liquid refills can be purchased separately as well.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Jurkel said:


> Came across a guy on Reddit that uses his old Creepy Crawlers oven/mold to make some plastic baits. He just baked the hook inside of them and fishes it like a worm on the bottom with a split shot about 6" above the lure.
> 
> I don't own one of these anymore, but they're going for about 40 bucks on eBay. I'm tempted to get one, the liquid refills can be purchased separately as well.
> 
> View attachment 354821


I did that back in the 60's with my creepy crawler machine. I also use a safety pin to make bug pins to pin on my t-shirt...


----------



## Jurkel (Mar 15, 2015)

Snakecharmer said:


> I did that back in the 60's with my creepy crawler machine. I also use a safety pin to make bug pins to pin on my t-shirt...


How did you keep the ladies off of you?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Jurkel said:


> How did you keep the ladies off of you?


I was 10...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My sister had a similar toy called “ incredible eatables “, with little tin molds that a candy mix was baked with a light bulb, I think. Long time ago.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> My sister had a similar toy called “ incredible eatables “, with little tin molds that a candy mix was baked with a light bulb, I think. Long time ago.


Growing up I had both Creepy Crawlers and Incredible Edibles. They may have been edible, but can only imagine the chemicals that made the list back then. As I recall they were pretty nasty.


----------

